# Red Beans & Rice



## CDavis504 (Nov 25, 2012)

1 lb. of Red Kidney Beans 
 1 lb. Smoked Sausage (sliced in 1/2 pieces) 
 1 lb. ham hocks or (1. ham bone) 
 1 lb. Aundoulle Sausage (sliced in 1/2 pieces) 
 2 large onions (chopped coarse)
 2 large bell peppers (chopped coarse)
 3-4 cloves garlic (chopped fine) 
 2 stalks celery (chopped semi coarse) 
 4 tablespoons bacon grease  
 1 teaspoon salt 1/2 teaspoon black pepper
 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper (more or less to taste) 
 2 bay leafs water as needed 
*
Directions:*
 Soak red beans overnight in refrigerator or at least 4 hours. 
Saute  Onions, Bell Pepper, Celery, Garlic and Sausage in bacon grease till  cooked. 
Drain. 
Drain beans, rinse beans, repeat
In large pot add 1/2 gallon water, chopped  vegetables, bacon grease, sausage, ham hocks or ham bone and seasoning to pot. 
Cook  on medium low heat for 6-7 hours, adding water as needed. 
Stir  Occasionally. 
Make rice and enjoy


Note:  For creamy beans; turn to low after done and smash some of the beans against the side of the pot and mix in.

I won a contest with this recipe from Camellia Brand Beans.

To verify this Google "Corey Davis Red Bean Recipe" and it should be one of the first entries.

Hope yall enjoy


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 25, 2012)

Dang!  Gotta make me some red beans and rice.

Thanks!


----------



## vitauta (Nov 25, 2012)

cd, welcome to dc.  your recipe for red beans and rice is the best I've seen.  congrats on winning the bean cooking contest!  this dish brings back fond memories of new Orleans for me.  so far, I have tried numerous times to reproduce red beans and rice as I enjoyed them in new Orleans, but have been missing the mark every time.  i'm inspired to give your way a try.  thank you for sharing.


----------



## CDavis504 (Nov 25, 2012)

vitauta said:


> cd, welcome to dc.  your recipe for red beans and rice is the best I've seen.  congrats on winning the bean cooking contest!  this dish brings back fond memories of new Orleans for me.  so far, I have tried numerous times to reproduce red beans and rice as I enjoyed them in new Orleans, but have been missing the mark every time.  i'm inspired to give your way a try.  thank you for sharing.




No problem, I hope you enjoy this recipe as much as I do .  And thank you for welcoming me to the forums.  Something tells me I am going to be spending a lot of time on here.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 25, 2012)

That's 2 for two recipes of yours I like.  Welcome.   I hope you Do spend a lot more time around here.


----------



## chopper (Nov 25, 2012)

Yum!  Love red beans and rice. Thanks so much!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds lovely, thanks for sharing


----------



## kadesma (Nov 29, 2012)

CDavis504 said:


> No problem, I hope you enjoy this recipe as much as I do . And thank you for welcoming me to the forums. Something tells me I am going to be spending a lot of time on here.


 I've never had red beans and rice, but I think my family is going to get some sunday if I'm up to it. Thanks for sharing with us and WELCOME to DC.
kadesma


----------



## HoneyOc (Dec 8, 2012)

Sounds delicious! What kind of veggie sides woul you recommend with this dish?


----------



## CraigC (Dec 8, 2012)

On the menu this week! Andouille, salt pork, trinity and stock! A spice mix, served over rice with biscuits.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow .. this sounds so good!!  I've never made Red Beans & Rice but I've eaten it and I love it.

Thanks so much for sharing this


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the recipie it looks very authentic! We we in LA. in 1989 & I still remember how wonderful the food was there. I am anxious to try your recipie.


----------



## Addie (Dec 9, 2012)

CDavis504 said:


> No problem, I hope you enjoy this recipe as much as I do . And thank you for welcoming me to the forums. Something tells me I am going to be spending a lot of time on here.


 
We are addictive.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 24, 2012)

This is how I cooked mine tonight:
1/2 Red Bell Pepper
1/2 Green Bell Pepper
1 medium onion
2 stalks celery

1 pound smoked sausage
2 pounds red beans 
1 pound Rice 
1 Tablespoon Oil

2 Tablespoons Garlic
Spice mix
1 1/2 Tablespoons Salt
3/4 Tablespoon Cayenne Pepper 
1/2 Tablespoon Black Pepper
1/2 Tablespoon Thyme
1/2 Tablespoon Oregano  
2 or 3 bay leaves

Soak beans overnight. 
Cook sausage and veggies in oil until sausage has some color and veggies are soft. Add garlic and spice mix and cook for another two minutes.
Add beans and cook until tender. 
Serve beans over cooked rice. 




Louisiana Red Beans and Rice by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 24, 2012)

That looks sooooo good !!!   Thanks for sharing your recipe !!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2012)

Perfect recipe for my new regimen.  Thanks.


----------



## giggler (Dec 25, 2012)

Powerplant's recipe is very authintic..

and great! if you have a family of ten!

My recipe is the same, but use 1/2 lb of red beens and serve over 1 cp of cooked rice, (use the same amount of spices), but I like mine Mas Fuerte!

Eric, Austin Tx.

ps, I wonder what kind of Red Beens , Powerplant buys? this part is very importent..


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 25, 2012)

giggler said:


> Powerplant's recipe is very authintic..
> 
> and great! if you have a family of ten!



That is ten hungry men. At my house we frezze a lot of them in smaller containers. When I make it for a group of guys usually they all get eat.



> My recipe is the same, but use 1/2 lb of red beens and serve over 1 cp of cooked rice, (use the same amount of spices), but I like mine Mas Fuerte!



When I cook it the way I really like I add more red pepper, some white pepper 



> Eric, Austin Tx.
> 
> ps, I wonder what kind of Red Beens , Powerplant buys? this part is very importent..



When I make it at home I use Camellia, that is the beans used in the photo. When I am on a job in another place I will use what I can get. 

As to the best meat for this dish I agree with the line take some meat.....


----------

